# frozen vegetables



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tyvek tape works well, too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look in the potato chip section.There should be those big plastic clips to close them. You could roll or fold the top of the bag & clip it. If it's not in the chip section, there should be similar ones in stationary.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Look in the potato chip section.There should be those big plastic clips to close them. You could roll or fold the top of the bag & clip it. If it's not in the chip section, there should be similar ones in stationary.


 The tape works better for the salad so I assume it works better in the freezer too.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I will often just cook the entire bag. I like veggies and will eat half and put the rest in a container back in the frig. Next day or so, microwave and it's gone. If the leftovers get ahead of me, it's soup or stew time.

Bud
Note, one of the packages I like is called California blend, broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots. These combination packs, and there are others, give me a variety without cooking 3 or 4 different kinds. Cuts are more appetizing than the old mixed vegetables.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If I need to refreeze a partial bag of vegetables, Chicken nuggets, or anything else in a bag, I fold over the top, and clip it with a wooden clothes pin, I happen to still have a bag for hanging them on a clothesline while drying laundry, with a hundred or more spring pins. 

Works great. 

Seals Doritos, and many other bags.



ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love spinach and often grab a handful to add it to
something I’m cooking. I just use a rubber band around
the top to seal the bag. I do the same thing with 2 lb bags of 
shrimp.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I find the metal office, paper binder https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binder_clip to be the best value for long term use and compact storage. We use in the freezer, on chips and in the pantry. Several different sizes.


For bagged veggies only cut off the corner of the bag to make resealing easier.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When we don't use the vac sealer sometimes I use the Mini Shop Vac to suck a negative pressure in the bag but these 21 pints of ear corn we froze in July won't last long enough to freezer burn.

Once a bag of chips is opened the partial bag goes in the freezer with that wooden clothes pin clipped. A neighbor lady told me that trick long time ago and she was correct, they stay much fresher and crispy.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I buy frozen pepper & onion slices, along with frozen stir-fry veggie packages. Tons of uses for these things, since I don't cook for a big enough crowd to keep fresh ones in stock all the time any more.

My solution for storage is a zip-lock bag. Some will fit in a quart bag, sometimes you need a gallon size. I leave it in the bag it came in, face out so I know what's in it. And I also just cut off a corner, not the whole edge of the bag.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CaptTom said:


> I buy frozen pepper & onion slices, along with frozen stir-fry veggie packages. Tons of uses for these things, since I don't cook for a big enough crowd to keep fresh ones in stock all the time any more.
> 
> My solution for storage is a zip-lock bag. Some will fit in a quart bag, sometimes you need a gallon size. I leave it in the bag it came in, face out so I know what's in it. And I also just cut off a corner, not the whole edge of the bag.


That's too reasonable an answer! Esp if you use a freezer bag.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I may h ave to video this, but I cut laterally across the top of the package half way about 1/2" down, leaving the cut part. It provides a pouring spout, then when you are through, twist the package to remove some of the air and take that tab and use it to tie around the twisted part and put it back in the freezer. No $ bags, no clamps, no clips, no tape.


----------



## ShojiC (Mar 1, 2019)

Ziplocs, or the generic analog, and one of those battery operated bag sealers.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

ShojiC said:


> Ziplocs, or the generic analog, and one of those battery operated bag sealers.


I use these vacuum bags. Food Saver also has them, a bit less expensive. They can be washed out and reused.








I use this to seal them. Freshsaver handheld vacuum.








Product will last a long time vacuum sealed. Recently cook meat that had been seal over a year. No freezer burn and taste was right.


----------

